# Winchester 12 Ga. 2-3/4 7-1/2 = JUNK!



## somdshootnet (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought a 100 box of the Winchester white box dove/quail loads a few weeks ago, a multi-purpose purchase for crows and clays. My 20 ga. 870 with 2-3/4 7-1/2 kicks harder than those shells in my wifes mossberg 500. Anybody else have this issue? They just seem like quite the sissy load.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

1. Recoil is different between manufacturers and has no relivence on actual performance. The powder burn rate and wad design have effects on felt recoil.

2. 20 gauges have a reputation for kicking harder than 12ga because the guns are usually smaller and don't soak up recoil like the heavier 12s. Also your wifes Mossberg made be overbored/backbored, helping with felt recoil.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

What was said above is correct.

A 1 oz load in a 12 ga will kick less than a 1 oz load in a 20 ga.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

wait, because the shells don't kick they are junk?


----------

